# i need to sell my worldmark points!



## deestephens (Apr 4, 2009)

I am not sure exactly how to go about this.. we have never used them and have had them for 2 years now... we have been talking to timeshares only.. is this a legit company?? anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## jercal10 (Apr 4, 2009)

6000 points does not sound right???


----------



## rhonda (Apr 4, 2009)

jercal10 said:


> 6000 points does not sound right???


Sure, sounds like Worldmark _credits_.

OP:  I've had a very pleasant (buying) experience through RedSeason.com.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 4, 2009)

deestephens said:


> I am not sure exactly how to go about this.. we have never used them and have had them for 2 years now... we have been talking to timeshares only.. is this a legit company?? anyone have any suggestions??


Timeshares Only is a legit company BUT IMHO, they are not  a good place to sell your WM points.  They get most of their money from listing your TS not selling your TS. 

EBay or Redweek.com is likely the best places to sell WM points.


----------



## linsj (Apr 4, 2009)

See this sticky for great info on how to sell a timeshare:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 4, 2009)

In addition to a classified ad here, you also can try the WMOwners BBS and of course e-bay. From a recent post there it looks like the resellers are offering 25 cents a credit, when the market price is between 40-60 cents per credit. So you definitely will get more if you try to sell it youself. 

Worldmark memberships tend to sell pretty easily. But nowhere near the $1-2 a credit that Worldmark is charging.


----------

